# Nicole Scherzinger wurde von Gang überfallen



## Stefan102 (16 Dez. 2011)

​
Wie schrecklich! Nicole Scherzinger (33) war gerade mit ihrem Team in den Bergen Mexikos unterwegs, um zum Set für ihr Musikvideo zur neuen Single „Try With Me“ zu fahren, als das Unglaubliche geschah: Aus den Büschen sprangen auf einmal maskierte und schwer bewaffnete Gang-Mitglieder auf die Kolonne zu und brachte sie zum Stoppen. Die Männer richteten ihre Waffen auf die Autos und versuchten die gepanzerten Wagen aufzubrechen.

X Factor-Choreograph Brian Friedman (34) war ebenfalls im Auto und berichtete der Sun: „Wir wurden mit vorgehaltener Waffe überfallen – überall waren Menschen. Die hatten M16-Sturmgewehre und Berettas.“ Ein Freund von Nicole sagte außerdem: „Nicole und alle anderen im Auto hatten schreckliche Angst. Sie haben geschrien und gebrüllt. Sie haben gedacht ihre Zeit wäre gekommen. Da waren vielleicht zwölf maskierte Männer, die auf die drei Autos ihre Waffen richteten. Aber in den Büschen waren noch viel mehr Männer, die ebenfalls Waffen im Anschlag hatten. Die Gruppe kannte natürlich die Gefahr, deswegen waren sie auch in gepanzerten Fahrzeugen unterwegs. Aber mit so etwas hat natürlich keiner gerechnet.“

Erst die herbeigerufene Polizei konnte Nicole und ihr Team aus der brenzligen Situation befreien. Keiner der Insassen wurde verletzt, aber der Schrecken war natürlich sehr groß und Nicole wird sich wohl noch lange daran erinnern. Wir hoffen, dass sich Nicole ganz schnell von diesem Schock erholt. 
(Quelle: promiflash)


----------



## beachkini (16 Dez. 2011)

"Brian Friedman (34) war ebenfalls im Auto und berichtete der Sun"  wie ich solche leute liebe, die direkt zum nächsten klatschblatt rennen


----------



## Stefan102 (16 Dez. 2011)

Was ich lustig fande, war der Satz:


> Die hatten M16-Sturmgewehre und Berettas.


Der scheint sich gut auszukennen


----------



## Punisher (16 Dez. 2011)

M16 und Berettas haben gegen gepanzerte Autos doch nichts auszurichten, wo war also das Problem? Einfach weiterfahren


----------



## krawutz (17 Dez. 2011)

Reichlich mysteriös. Da haben die bösen Maskierten also von ihrem üblen Vorhaben (welches auch immer) abgelassen, als die gute Polizei kam.
Ist sie da vielleicht in irgendwelche Dreharbeiten hineingeraten ?


----------



## Chamser81 (17 Dez. 2011)

Mexiko garantiert (leider) immer mehr einen Abenteuerurlaub!


----------



## Storm_Animal (17 Dez. 2011)

....das waren bestimmt die Statisten, die nicht genau wussten wann ihr Einsatz war  :WOW: :thumbup:


----------



## Frido60 (17 Dez. 2011)

Die Arme !!!!!!!


----------



## JayP (21 Dez. 2011)

Punisher schrieb:


> M16 und Berettas haben gegen gepanzerte Autos doch nichts auszurichten, wo war also das Problem? Einfach weiterfahren



Aber vielleicht ist bei diesen Fahrzeugen nur der Schminkkasten des Choreographen gepanzert!?


----------

